# Question about collected wood



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

So I am pretty new to this slingshot thing. Waiting on my first real slingshots to come in. But earlier today I was out for a hike and collected a couple of nice maple forks from a recently downed tree. 

My question is, do I carve it up now or dry it? I am worried if I carved it up green then it will dry out and crack, which it might do anyways. I planned on carving it up and then treating it with BLO. 

Basically what is the best way to process green wood for making a slingshot? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well the "best" way is to let it dry naturally, but that takes too long for most 

Put in a ziplock bag and microwave it in 20 sec bursts, cooling inbetween.. Once the bag stops getting wet, it's done.

Yes it will crack, that is why it's best to cut the forks/ handle longer than needed. I am sur you will get more tips from members that make forks more frequently.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17621-drying-natural-forks/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17125-drying-a-natural-fork/


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks! I ended up glueing the ends to keep from checking and will just let them dry in the garage. Hopefully I will have the patients for that.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Like lightgeoduck says, always use ziplock or bag closed by duct tape, steam from the wood is very very aromatic and your mom/wife/girlfriend will not be so happy to eat a maple flavoured food for next two days :-D

My own experience with cheap microwave with bad ventilation.

And my way is that I let the fork softly dried for a week in half opened plastic bag in garage an then I use a microwave. Never crack the ends even when it's softwood like willow (pretty forks for BB's). Maybe a luck, maybe it realy works.

Everybody try many ways and crack/broke many forks to find what's best for him, so if it's your first slingshot and you love the fork you have, try firs some ugly piece of branch to practice. Again, my own expirience - it still hurts so much, never find so pretty fork like she was :-(


----------

